# Bill Of Sale Form?



## castalos

Does anyone have a Bill of Sale form that can be used to document the sale of an RV? We're selling our current Keystone to get a smaller Outback - woo hoo!

The purchaser will give us a deposit & the balance upon delivery. So I want to something to document the fact that they've bought it, given us a deposit and the balance is due upon delivery.

Thanks,
Coleen


----------



## skippershe

I believe that you can purchase these type of forms at an office supply store such as Staples or Office Depot. It is also acceptable to type out your own...I have done this when I sold a car privately.

OR, do a Google search and use keywords: Free Bill of Sale Form/ Free RV Bill of Sale Form...search until you find something that will serve your particular needs. I just found a bunch, but you will know which one will work best for your situation.

Hope this helps








Dawn


----------



## jfish21

Wnen we sold one of are's all I did was a hand written one stating all the info needed sale price, deposite amont, date, vin #, ect.
Here in MI. this is all that is needed along with the signed title.

Jerry


----------



## ee4308

Coleen said:


> Does anyone have a Bill of Sale form that can be used to document the sale of an RV? We're selling our current Keystone to get a smaller Outback - woo hoo!
> 
> The purchaser will give us a deposit & the balance upon delivery. So I want to something to document the fact that they've bought it, given us a deposit and the balance is due upon delivery.
> 
> Thanks,
> Coleen


Here is a link that might be what you need. I would think that initially, a receipt for the deposit amount and what it is for would be the first order of business. The bill of sale would be done when the transaction is completed.

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## castalos

Thanks. Many of these places give you part of the agreement, but not all of it. Turns out what I really need is a Sales Agreement, to document the agreement - not a Bill of Sale. I joined a variety of them together to come up with this. While a lawyer may still rip it to shreds, I think it covers the basics of the agreement in laymen's terms. If you see anything glaring, let me know! I hope to use it today. If it helps you out, feel free to use it!

SALES AGREEMENT

FOR AND IN CONSIDERATION of the sum of xx Thousand Dollars ($xx,000) USD, <Seller1> and <Seller 2> of , <city>, <state> (Hereinafter "Seller") hereby grant, sell, transfer, convey, deliver and give to <Purchaser1> and <Purchaser 2> of , <city>, <state> (Hereinafter "Purchaser"), the following: 
Recreational Vehicle :
Make: 
Model: 
Year: 
VIN:

Additional Personal Property:
Husky 16K EZ Roller hitch
(Hereinafter "Goods")

PAYMENT AND SCHEDULE: 
The Purchaser shall pay a deposit in the amount XX dollars ($XX) on <date>. The balance of the purchase price plus delivery fee shall be paid by certified check upon delivery.

The Goods shall be delivered to the Purchaser's address on or before <date> for a fee of $XX

The Seller and Purchaser both acknowledge the sufficiency of this consideration. In addition to the purchase price specified in this Agreement, the amount of any present or future sales tax, use, excise or similar tax applicable to the sale of Goods will be paid by the Purchaser.

DELIVERY OF GOODS:
The Goods will be deemed received by the Purchaser when delivered to the Purchaser at XX. If the Purchaser refuses delivery, the deposit will be forfeited by the Purchaser.

RISK OF LOSS:
Risk of loss will be on the Seller until delivery to the Purchaser. If a loss occurs prior to delivery, the Seller will (at the Sellers option) return the deposit to Purchaser or repair the item to the condition at the time of this agreement.

WARRANTIES:
THE GOODS ARE SOLD IN AN "AS IS" CONDITION. The Purchaser has been given the opportunity to inspect the Goods and the Purchaser has accepted the Goods in its existing condition.

TITLE:
Title to the Goods will remain with the Seller until delivery and actual receipt of the Goods by the Purchaser. The Seller warrants that the Goods are now free from any security interest or encumbrance, that they shall be free from the same at the time of delivery, and that he has the legal right to sell the Goods to the Buyer.

The parties hereby indicate by their signatures below that they have read and agree to the terms and conditions of this agreement in their entirety. Signed this xx day of <month>, <year>.

______________________________ _______________________________
Purchaser Seller

______________________________ _______________________________
Purchaser Seller

_______________________________ _______________________________
Address Address


----------



## Oregon_Camper

If you have Office 2003, you can use the templates included in the program or (using the link in Word) go to their website and download one.

Here is a link to a few I found for you.
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/template...e&av=TPL000


----------



## wolfwood

Hi Coleen,

I'm not a lawyer...but I do work with contracts and I believe you have captured all the critical details:

*Description of the Goods*Value (Consideration)
*Payment terms*
*Title * (be sure the date you actually sign over the title matches this doc.)
*Risk of Loss * (don't forget to cancel your insurance as soon as you can after you deliver it)
*"As Is" Warranty * (& acknowledgement that they've had the chance to inspect it)
*Both party's signature * (be sure its dated and you each get one)

Congratulations on the sale!


----------



## campmg

Coleen -- that was pretty good. Now, can you help a friend of mine get out of a ticket?


----------



## California Jim

Good post and info. Only thing I would alter would be from "As Is", to "As Is, Where Is". This covers your butt from potential delivery misunderstandings.


----------

